# nvcpl.dll error at startup - how to fix it!



## nvcpl.dll (Apr 21, 2005)

Hi,

after installing the drivers for my recently bought nVidia GeForce MX 4000 I got a persisting error message at startup: rundll wasn't able to run the nvcpl.dll because of missing components. As a result, also I wasn't able to acceess all grafic cards options, since the display adapter / the tab for the new grafic card was missing in display-propeties-advanced. Reinstalling the most current version of the drivers and so on didn't help. I had a hard time finding a solution for this problem, it took me several hours of surfing and trial and error. Since I read so many posts around the net with proposed fixes for the problem that didn't help in my case in any way, I thought I post the solution I finally found well hidden in some other forum. Maybe I can save someone else having the same problem some time and nerve, by reposting in this more prominent forum! 

In my case, i.e. Win98 (don't know if it's working for other window versions as well), all I had to do was to install the Accesibility ("Eingabehilfen" in German) features of Windows. Like the magnifier lense and that stuff. You can install it via Start-ControlPanel-Software-WindowsSetup. I have no idea what files of the Accesibility setup finally helped nvcpl.dll to load - but IT WORKED!  Just give it a try if you have the same problem with nvcpl.dll - I didn't believe this solution myself at first, but my system is up and running fine again... you wouldn't believe how happy I'm about that after HOURS of fruitless trying.

Btw, I often read the "solution" to just throw nvcpl.dll out of the autostart using msconfig - that cures just the sympton, but not the cause. Sure, you won't get the error message at startup anymore, but you still won't get this nVidia-tab in the display properties and thus can't tune all the settings of your grafic card (like TV-out and so on).

All the best,

DocGreebo (aka nvcpl.dll) ;-)


----------



## norin (Dec 28, 2004)

you can grab a copy of the file here: http://www.dll-files.com/dllindex/dll-files.shtml?nvcpl snag it and install it or unzip it into the directory it is in. hope this helps

have you tried rolling back to the day before you installed drivers? and have you gotten the drivers from the manufaturer of the card or the chipset maker? 

manufacturer = PKY, BFG, PowerColor, such things like that

Chipset = nVidia, ATI


----------



## FaintDeftone (May 17, 2005)

I just wanted to thank you for this man. I was having this exact same problem and every solution online did nothing to help me. I was starting to freak out over it. I upgraded my drivers on my old NVIDIA card (I'm on a very old PC) because I was having problems with videos being too dark. As soon as I upgraded, this problem came up. I installed the Accessability stuff in Windows, and it instantly worked. Thank you so much for posting this, I appreciate it.


----------



## Cynamun (Feb 28, 2006)

*New error /sigh*

I'm confident that will find the assistance I need here. This is my first post. I came here because I was getting "An exception occured while trying to run c:\windows\system32\nvcpl.dll,nvstartup". I went to the above link to download and installed it in my system 32 file. When I rebooted, I got a new error. "Error loading c:\windows\system32\nvcpl.dll a dynamic link library (dll) initialization routine" Any suggestions very welcomed here.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://www.techsupportforum.com/archive/index.php/t-34052.html


----------



## Cynamun (Feb 28, 2006)

*Still same error message*

Well, I posted, went for a walk and had response upon my return. Went to link, made new folder in c, downloaded file, opened it up in the "directory file" I made and rebooted to the same error. "Error loading c:\windows\system32\nvcpl.dll a dynamic link library (dll) initialization routine failed" 

The first error I got was "an exception occured while trying to run c:\windows\system32\nvcpl.dll,nvstartup". When I first got that message, I restored back to before I thought the error occured. I have the most recent drivers for my nvidia geforce 6800 series gpu. Not sure what to do? Where to start. Dell? Microsoft? Nvidia? I came here.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

in add and remove,remove the nvidia drivers
reboot tapping f8 and choose vga mode
when windows finishes rebooting
disable a/virus
reinstall the drivers and reboot


----------

